# NEWS - Sis graphic driver bug fixed



## richs-lxh (May 11, 2010)

I have just tested the latest update for xserver-xorg-video-sis 0.10.2-1 and the bad colour-depth bug that haunted Sis drivers is now gone.

Up until now, Linux users had to use the Sisfb framebuffer, which wasn't available for FreeBSD, and Vesa didn't have large/wide screen capabilites.

I'm happy to say that this is no longer needed and that the new sis driver is now bug-free on both Linux and FreeBSD.

After asking about the update availability on the FreeBSD/Xorg mailing list, I was surprised to see an email within a couple of hours.

Just want to say thanks to Robert Noland and the FreeBSD devs/community for all the help i've had so far.


----------

